# Unimaginable ...



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Humphries "blindsided" by divorce

72 days after the 'fairytale wedding'. Tragedy. (for the second time for Kim). 

I wish I could be famous for being well known ... or having a sex tape out there. Oh wait ...


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

She knew what she was getting into. I think some people have so much money they have to do something with it, like have big expensive weddings, that will not last.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Marriage means nothing to these people. I don't know why they bother.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Yet gays can't get married to preserve the sanctity of it all. Unreal.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

One of my childhood heroes - Gene Simmons - recently got married. And I have no doubt it was for no reason greater than RATINGS.

Love is patient, love is kind, and good for sweeps week...

Did you say she has a sex tape?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Did you say she has a sex tape?


Roger that.

That is the sole means by which she entered the Public Consciousness in the first place. She was a party girl that dated athletes, celebrities and what not.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Roger that.
> 
> That is the sole means by which she entered the Public Consciousness in the first place.


I thought a "sex tape" was only a "sex tape" if the person was famous in the first place.

Otherwise, its just porn - right?

Clarification needed - insert your own joke about a "sticky" here...


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

$18,000,000 magazine rights etc. 70 days married is around $250,000 a day not a bad little earner.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Unfortunately I would be using poor*er judgment to Google 'Kim Kardashian sex tape' here at the office, then I was in creating a thread about her divorce.

Suffice to say, she is now far more famous then the famous dude she banged on tape in the first place.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Roger that.
> 
> That is the sole means by which she entered the Public Consciousness in the first place. She was a party girl that dated athletes, celebrities and what not.


I'd say her Daddy must be rolling around in his grave but I doubt it. He was a [email protected] dirtbag in his own right. She learned well.

Hey, she made $18mm off of her wedding. Good 'ole OJ defender would be proud. He'll be even prouder when she does the talk show circuit playing the victim and rakes in another $10MM to cry on command.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh - was her Dad an OJ attorney?

Still...seems a stretch...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I thought a "sex tape" was only a "sex tape" if the person was famous in the first place.
> 
> Otherwise, its just porn - right?
> 
> Clarification needed - insert your own joke about a "sticky" here...


She's Robert Kardashian's daughter. Once he was in the spotlight, that family was in the spotlight to some extent. She became a household name when her sex tape just happened to appear. Apparently having someone urinate on you on film is the ticket to success these days. Forget business school.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably couldnt get past the images/mind movies?

Kris Humphries' Sad, Awkward Run-In With His Wife's Sex Tape Partner


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

aug said:


> Probably couldnt get past the images/mind movies?
> 
> Kris Humphries' Sad, Awkward Run-In With His Wife's Sex Tape Partner


L ... O ... Friggin .... L


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> She's Robert Kardashian's daughter. Once he was in the spotlight, that family was in the spotlight. Apparently having someone urinate on you on film is the ticket to success these days. Forget business school.


Who peed on who? She peed on some guy? And THAT made HER famous? Does that even count as a sex tape?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Apparently having someone urinate on you on film is the ticket to success these days.


Didn't seem to help Richard Chamberlain's career much.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Who peed on who? She peed on some guy? And THAT made HER famous? Does that even count as a sex tape?


Just google it when not at work. Not going in to specifics. She really isn't worth it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Didn't seem to help Richard Chamberlain's career much.


Are ALL of you into some weird subculture that I somehow don't know about?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Didn't seem to help Richard Chamberlain's career much.


The Thorn Birds?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The Thorn Birds?


Shogun


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Are ALL of you into some weird subculture that I somehow don't know about?



Yes, now piss off!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Shogun


He was Kardashianed in that movie? Probably hurt his career because he WAS so well known.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

But Goddamit! Richard Chamberlain is.

Thorn Birds for crying out loud!

I don't have much respect for, or awe of, 'celebrity'. Particularly those whose celebrity is based upon imbecilic behavior, or grotesque self-centeredness.

But ... knowing that behaving as such could score me a multi-million dollar paycheck, I'd be happy to play dancing chimp for the vapid masses.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Yes, now piss off!


:smthumbup:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I think RC got peed on in Shogun ...

*Edit* Damn you people are fast.

And I see that Amp also possesses the mutant male power to automatically recall obscure movie scenes.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> I think RC got peed on in Shogun ...


Bingo, didn't post a pic because I think the guys in IT would wonder on that kind of google search.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> But Goddamit! Richard Chamberlain is.
> 
> Thorn Birds for crying out loud!
> 
> ...


Well if a sex tape is out of the question, just insert firecrackers in to your rear end and light them on fire. Made Steve O and Bam Magera millions. Talk about dancing chimps. They are the male Paris Hilton.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Thorn Birds for crying out loud!


Yes, but he did make two Allan Quatermain films. :smthumbup:


:rofl::rofl:

Back to KK, I could give a rat's ass


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Well if a sex tape is out of the question, just insert firecrackers in to your rear end and light them on fire. Made Steve O and Bam Magera millions. Talk about dancing chimps. They are the male Paris Hilton.


So - Richard Chamberlain though - was only peed on in a mini-series - right? So - fake?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> So - Richard Chamberlain though - was only peed on in a mini-series - right? So - fake?


Yes, it was part of the movie. The legitimate movie not the "Oops Vivid has a copy of my sex tape, gosh I am so embarassed, I'm going to sue, wait.....I can make millions?"
I wonder what her new perfume line smells like. Eh, nevermind.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> So - Richard Chamberlain though - was only peed on in a mini-series - right? So - fake?


Stunt urine at the very least ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, it was part of the movie. The legitimate movie not the "Oops Vivid has a copy of my sex tape, gosh I am so embarassed, I'm going to sue, wait.....I can make millions?"
> I wonder what her new perfume line smells like. Eh, nevermind.


Ewww.....perfume?

New meaning to "Eu de Toilet"?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Stunt urine at the very least ...


Did anybody REALLY think that someone peed on RICHARD CHAMBERLAIN?!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Its these types of intelligent conversations that make it hard for me to leave!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Ewww.....perfume?
> 
> New meaning to "Eu de Toilet"?


Was there asparagus involved?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Was there asparagus involved?


Ya know, I was expecting a little more out of you. Hell, _*I *_could have done that bit? I teed it up, a swing and a miss. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ya know, I was expecting a little more out of you. Hell, _*I *_could have done that bit? I teed it up, a swing and a miss. Tsk, tsk.


Brussel sprouts?


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

....uuuuuuuuuuum, the intense and invigorating discussion about urine aside, what is the psychology behind this? Publicity stunt? Money? I mean, why put yourself through such a charade? Is this some sort of an elite, elaborate, sophisticated type of prostitution or something? (the payday being the media + publicity = ability to sell her "brand").

I don't get it.

:scratchhead:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So - Richard Chamberlain doesn't do his own stunts?

And what's with the veggies?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mr.rightaway said:


> ....uuuuuuuuuuum, the intense and invigorating discussion about urine aside, what is the psychology behind this? Publicity stunt? Money? I mean, why put yourself through such a charade? Is this some sort of an elite, elaborate, sophisticated type of prostitution or something? (the payday being the media + publicity = ability to sell her "brand").
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> :scratchhead:


Sounds to me like you understand perfectly!

:smthumbup:


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Sounds to me like you understand perfectly!
> 
> :smthumbup:


You're supposed to say that I'm just imagining things.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ain't no drama, ratings or endorsements associated with:

"Happily Ever After"

Good news and happiness is bad for business. People want train-wrecks, preferably with VERY large breasts and a hot caboose.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Ain't no drama, ratings or endorsements associated with:
> 
> "Happily Ever After"
> 
> Good news and happiness is bad for business. People want train-wrecks, preferably with VERY large breasts and a hot caboose.


You sure do like Richard Chamberlain! Damn!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

He starred alongside James Earl Jones in Alan Quatermain and the Lost City of Gold.

He was also Aramis in the Three Musketeers.

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

Deejo said:


> People want train-wrecks, preferably with VERY large breasts and a hot caboose.


Well, two out of three of those isn't half bad.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Good news and happiness is bad for business. People want train-wrecks, preferably with VERY large breasts and a hot caboose.


Cue Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchinson.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Cue Courtney Stodden and Doug Hutchinson.


They pee on each other too? Wow...I never knew ANY of this...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

mr.rightaway said:


> Well, two out of three of those isn't half bad.


A train wrecked caboose?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I kind of think unstable train wrecked chicks are hot. Can't wait for Lindsay Lohan in Playboy!


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A train wrecked caboose?


Not necessarily my style but some guys need a lil' booty just to keep them on their duty.


----------

